# Unknow plant



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi there,
I found this plant in a river near from my home.
This part of the river have water all the year, and there the water run a bit fast.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a _Callitriche_. I'm not sure which ones are native to your area.


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes, but the sub-specie is very dificult to find.


----------

